
Launch HN: Lvlup – your personal habit trainer - erolasan
Hello world,<p>I&#x27;m excited to share with you my side project I&#x27;ve been working on for the last couple of months.<p>lvlup is a habit trainer app, which uses science-based methods and insights to help you develop new healthy habits and get you into the right mindset to build a better you. It tailors around your goals and sends personalized notifications to keep you motivated throughout the habit-building process. Each new habit is a 30-day quest you take, which will bring you rewards if you complete them consistently.<p>The whole idea of the app is to make you consistently repeat an action for 30-days until it becomes a habit. It leverages the smart notifications&#x2F;reminders and the gamification model to help you do that.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lvlup.app<p>Play Store - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.lvlup.android<p>App Store - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1499267060<p>Keep in mind this is the first public version of the app and it has a long way to grow and improve, but the basic functionality is done so I decided to share it with the public to get some feedback. The app is completely FREE for now, but it will have premium features in the future.<p>I am really excited to share this with you and I am looking forward to hearing what you think about it!
======
jeherr
As somebody who has a bad habit of downloading lots of apps I want to try, and
then never tries most of them, the biggest thing that prevents me from trying
an app is when I have to sign up for an account before I can see how it works.
These apps are very much a subjective choice based on how the app works and
the GUI. I don't like giving out my email to an app that I may not keep for
long if it doesn't fit my needs. If the app is already regarded highly I'm
more likely to give it a try anyway, but with new competitors in a sea of
other habit tracking apps claiming to be backed by science and to be taking "a
different approach" I'm more skeptical.

This is not to criticize your app of course, or to single you out. I haven't
tried it because I'm not sure how it works and I'd rather not give out my
email until I think that I might actually like to give it a shot and stick
with it. Maybe I care a bit more about my privacy than the average person, but
it feels a bit like walking into a brick-and-mortar store and the sales person
asking for my name and phone number first thing. For iOS even adding sign in
with Apple (which I believe is now required by the App Store guidelines if you
offer other options like Google or Facebook) would make this better for me
personally so that I can use private email forwarding.

~~~
erollasan
Hi and thanks you for your feedback! The account is used so that your
information is stored in the cloud so even if you lose or change your device
your data is still there. I understand this may be a privacy issue, but you
can always use the manual sign up method and type a random email, name and
password to login and try the app :)

------
itake
I love apps like todoist because I have my habits (daily tasks) and my
irregular tasks defined in one place.

Apps that purely try to target habits end are confusing because you have to
build the habit of using the app before you can build the habit of using the
app. Since the app's content doesn't really change. It gets boring after a
while and I stop using it.

Apps that track my irregular tasks as well as my regular ones force me to
check in every day so I can see whats new.

~~~
erollasan
Hi, thanks for the feedback! You are right it is a bit unusual to use at
first, but the idea of this app is to give you or rather help you gain new
habits, with every feature being designed for that, not just tracking it as
another task in the to-do list. The current state of the app doesn't really
reflect it's full potential, but the goal is to improve it over time with
feedback from users and to make it a valuable tool which will help you easily
gain or break habits. lvlup takes the gaming approach to developing new
habits, by you taking habit quests and completing challenges, upgrading your
character, having live challenges with friends and etc. on your way to
achieving the habit. The ideas is to make the process an adventure.

